# Bike Fitter in San Diego?



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

similar to a recent thread but looking for recommendations for a bike fitter farther south in or near San Diego.

Thanks!


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

mellowman said:


> similar to a recent thread but looking for recommendations for a bike fitter farther south in or near San Diego.
> 
> Thanks!


Check out B & L bike shop in Solana Beach and ask for a guy named Dan Rock. He's probably one of the best bike fit guys in SD county.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup B& L*

has a few. nice shop, nice guys.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Hi-Tec Cyclery?*

I wasn't fitted by them but they sell a ****-ton of high dollar bikes. Probably worth a shot and conveniently located right off I-8.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

lemonlime said:


> I wasn't fitted by them but they sell a ****-ton of high dollar bikes. Probably worth a shot and conveniently located right off I-8.


This is a tough one... Dan at B&L is probably one of the better guys out there. Both them and Hi Tech have the Serotta fit cycle. I know the owner of Hi Tech went back to NY for the Serotta fitting class.

I'm usually good to within a few mm to about a cm just with an eyeball.

Where you go depends on who you're closer to. I doubt you'd go wrong either way.

M


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks all. 

Does anyone know any of these guys use Spinscan from CompuTrainer?


----------

